# Is there a way to numb skin before plucking?



## shishomiru04 (Feb 12, 2007)

i am going to try and work on my brows, but i have tried plucking and it is very painful, is there anything out there to help ease the pain of plucking(besides using ice)?..i also have a question about plucking, how long does it take for the hair to grow back in?

thanks guys, you guys are so helpful!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 12, 2007)

I was just thinking about this - maybe orajel or something?? Maybe a little water and then orajel? It's possible! Try it LOL!


----------



## sarahgr (Feb 12, 2007)

I dont know of any numbing stuff...but it helps alot to either do it right after you get out of the shower because youre pores are larger at that time because of the warm water...or you can steam your face and pluck afterwards....

As for the hairgrowth...it depends from person to person...mine grows fairly fast...i can start to see the hairs growing out after 2-3 days.

If you find plucking too painful you could also try to buy Veet facial wax strip...its alot quicker and its pretty easy...you just warm the strips up between your hands and theyre ready!


----------



## eiraMLisa (Feb 12, 2007)

I agree. I like to do it right after I get out of the shower too. I also try to put some pressure where I'm going to pluck. I will press down in the place really hard and after a while it doesn't hurt as much when I pluck.


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 12, 2007)

I was about to say ice, but I think it would be better to do it after the shower so your pores are open and such. I think it makes it a lot easier to get the hair out. As for hair regrowth, it's a very individual thing. My eyebrow hair takes awhile to grow back, but I know people where you can see some stubble after a few days.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Feb 12, 2007)

Ice.


----------



## ivette (Feb 12, 2007)

dab alittle ambesol on the area to be plucked

or dab w/ an ice cube


----------



## perlanga (Feb 12, 2007)

I also heard that using ambesol works good to numb the area.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Feb 13, 2007)

My grandma taught me this one way back I can barely remember and it works  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It wont numb the area, but if you put Vaseline on the area about to be plucked you'll find it'll hurt much much much less. Try it ... it works!


----------



## magosienne (Feb 13, 2007)

lol, that's funny because i put vaseline after i plucked. i like to use ice, or i just hold my skin firm with one hand while i pluck.


----------



## Leony (Feb 13, 2007)

Try apply teething gel. It works for some ppl.


----------



## Colli (Feb 13, 2007)

Interesting thread - I use ice, but I'm interested in all other suggestions. Keep 'em coming!!!

Colette

x


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Feb 13, 2007)

ice cubes ice cubes ice cubes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 14, 2007)

I will have to get some orajel before I get my eyebrows done again. I don't like the pain!


----------



## blondie36 (Feb 16, 2007)

i also agree with baby oragel and try putting a warm cloth on your eyebrows for a few seconds then pluck,good luck


----------



## Feniks (Feb 16, 2007)

You can try it after steaming your face- that makes the pores larger for they're easy to pluck. Or after a shower like others have suggested.


----------



## Nox (Feb 16, 2007)

I really don't like to use ice, it actually makes my nerves go crazy sensitive and then it really hurts.

These days I don't use anything, but back when I started, Ambesol worked great!


----------



## sheil2009 (Feb 17, 2007)

waxing is faster and stings for a sec and then your fine, id try it. Dont thread though, that shit is PAINFUL


----------

